# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP][ERREUR]cannot be resolved to a type

## cameleon2002

Bonjour  tous,

Voila ca fait tout le week-end que je cherche la solution  mon prblme mais je n'y arrive pas... 

EN fait j'essaie de faire une bete page jsp avec un appel  un bean : 



```

```


Je vous pargne le code java.
L'objet en question fait partie du package factgroup.

Le fichier class se trouve bien dans webapps/factgroup/web-inf/Classes/factgroup.

Je suppose que mon erreur vient du fichier web.xml 


```

```


Est ce que quelqu'un  une ide ?

----------


## cameleon2002

Ok ce probleme l est rsolu, en fait le rpertoire classes doit tre entirement en miniscule.

----------

